# Able to talk with girl one to one.



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I joined a christmas party because I can met a lot of females, find plenty of opportunities to overcome my fear with girls.

At first I was totally scared. I am not brave enough to introduce myself to them. Then there is a chance I was sitting beside an attractive girl alone. I said to myself," if you are going to talk with any girl this will be the chance." I first ask for her name then introduce myself. it was a really noisy place and I was too scared to sit close to her so I must speak really loudly. She moves her face toward me so that she can hear what I was saying. Damn she was cute. Then she asked me to sit closer. Then we chat for a couple minutes. My heart was pumping real fast, my arms were sweating at first, my lips are shaking but it fades out. She is just too cute and nice for me to be scared of. Then my friends come. After that I also tried to talk with several other females. I discovered that even the attractive ones are very nice to me. There's really nothing to be scared. The amount of words I talked with girl at that night is probably more then that of the whole Fuxking year. LOL :banana


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

You're the man sadguy. I don't know if I could ever do that. I always worry girls will tell me to F off. Anyway, hope you have more successes in 2008.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Good way to end the year and start the new one. Congrats!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yay!


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks! guys.


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

ShyFX said:


> You're the man sadguy. I don't know if I could ever do that. I always worry girls will tell me to F off. Anyway, hope you have more successes in 2008.


that was what I was expecting when I tried to speak with them too lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cool! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

I can remember when I first started to talk to girls, it was like a miracle, good for you that is really huge!!!!

John H


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Good job man, I'm hoping to start talking to girls a lot easier too. Hopefully you can start feeling much more comfortable and girls won't be such a root of anxiety anymore. Personally for me its the biggest.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, that's great mak, 

I agree with all the guys in this thread (male thread!)

Anyway, good luck with the girls,



Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

This section of the forums is actually inspiring. I think I'll start reading some of these posts more often and less of the 'frustration' sections, lol. 

Hey, great job on overcoming that obstacle.


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

It seems that I can talk with girl pretty well now since that breaking point. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Good job!


----------

